# Melted bar for dish soap



## majstor (Apr 19, 2012)

I melted some scrap soaps with destilled water and got liquid soap. Its working fine, no mold yet, but it takes time to get thickness right during cooking. First batch was like pudding when cooled down and now wont get out of bottle   .
I gave some to my mother for hand washing dishes. I wasnt expecting much but she said its washing good (after 40years of dishwashing she should know). No residue after drying, removes grease but it wont foam. So she tryed to mix my soap and store bought liquid for dish washing  :shock: .
I tryed to psyops her that foam is not needed but she wont buy it.
So, what soap i have to make, to melt it and get bubbly liquid dish soap?


----------

